# سؤال حول fm و ir



## mhmdmh (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نعرف جميعا أن الIR و الFM كلاهما موجات كهرومغناطيسية ولها نفس خواص الضوء
ونعلم أيضا أن ريموت التلفاز يعمل بموجات infra red (ir(
أما ريموت السيارة يعمل بموجات الfm
طيب سؤالي لم تنتقل تنتقل ir في اتجاه واحدوخطوط مستقيمة أقصد ريموت التلفاز يعمل فقط في حالة توجيه الريموت مباشرة للتلفاز أما ريموت السيارة يعمل في أي اتجاه وجهته له؟:18:


أخوكم محمد 16 سنة:56:


----------



## mhmdmh (7 يوليو 2011)

لا أحد يعرف؟


----------



## amirengineer (7 يوليو 2011)

أخي الكريم ال IR هو الجزء الموجود قبل الأشعة المرئيه "Visible Light " في حيز الترددات 

"Electromagnetic spectrum " و هو غير ال FM حيث أن ال FM هو اسلوب تعديل للاشاره 

"Modulation Technique " أي أنه أحد التطبيقات لحيز ال RF .....الملخص ال IR مثل ال RF كلاهما وصف لجزء من حيز الترددات ......




بخصوص السؤال بتاع حضرتك ..لماذا ال IR يسير فتجاه واحد بينما ال RF عموماً تستطيع الدوران في كل الاتجاهات:

من خواص الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه هي أنها كلما ازداد ترددها ازدادت لديها خاصيه ال " Line Of Sight"

أي تسير في خط مستقيم لذلك تري في الأقمار الصناعيه تستخدم الموجات في حيز الميكروويف يبدأ من 10 GHZ 

فما فوق لأن له خاصيه السير في خط مستقيم عاليه و هي ما تمكنه من اختراق الطبقات العليا للجو و هذا ما يعرف 

بخاصية ال "Penetration" لذلك تجد الليزر "أحد صور الموجات" يسير في خط مستقيم لأن تردده يبدأ من 1THZ





علي الصعيد الاخر تجد الموجات ذات التردد المنخفض تتميز بخاصية الالتفاف و الدوران و هذه الخاصيه هي التي يتم 

استخدامها في نقل قنوات الراديو مثل الAM ,FM حيث أن الموجه يمكنها الدوران حول سطح الأرض البيضاوي و 

الوصول الي مناطق أبعد من تلك التي تسير في خط مستقيم




لذلك تستطيع الوصول الي ما خلف الجبال و تحل مشكلة دوران الأرض التي لم تقدر عليها الموجات ذات التردد العالي جداً التي لها خاصية Line of Sight



​


----------



## mhmdmh (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا أخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور عالتوضيح


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دوج دوج (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي التوضيح


----------

